# I would love to show off my mice!



## Marlimoo55 (Sep 6, 2013)

Yup just showing off my new mice, and hopefully a breeding group! ^^
We will see!
anyway
this is Beemo (BMO) (doe) RY Pied Satin









Doctor Princess PEW (doe) 









Lumpy Space Princess (doe) Long Haired, black and white pied, satin









and Peppermint Butler (buck) Satin, Blue Pied


----------



## Mc.Macki Mice (Nov 24, 2012)

Beautiful mice, the names sound like they came off of adventure time! hahaha


----------



## YourSoJelly (Jul 1, 2013)

Are they ALL Satins?! Why you lucky duck! They are all so gorgeous! I wish I could steal them from you!  You just have to post more pictures of them! I love them...they are SOO pretty! I LOVE your last one!


----------



## Trixie's Mice (Feb 3, 2013)

Adorable!!! I love blues!


----------



## tillyandapril (Aug 6, 2013)

These are cute! Beemo is a really pretty color. How were you able to post all these pictures? I have been trying to post some pictures of my mice but it always says the file is too big...


----------



## Marlimoo55 (Sep 6, 2013)

Well, almost all of them are Satins. All except the PEW, but who knows what genes she may be carrying? :? 
And yes all of the names are from Adventure Time. My Two Rats are even names Princess Bubblegum and Marceline XD

I can't wait to see what babies I get from these guys!

As for the pictures, well I am also an art student and have made a file (canvas) equal to an 8 1/2" X 11" sheet of paper and cut, edited..etc to the pictures taken and out them all together on the canvas on PSE. Im sure there is some way you can do this same process on other programs. (Microsoft Word can for ex.)
Then I saved these pics to an external website and copied the direct Image URL to the " " thing. haha.
It sounds pretty complicated, but you have to realize that an average picture taken on todays cameras pulls up a digital file equal to something larger for just one sheet of paper. Thats just one photo! haha So if you put that into consideration and figure out how to downsize and collage correctly, you can be pretty well set.


----------



## Marlimoo55 (Sep 6, 2013)

YourSoJelly said:


> Are they ALL Satins?! Why you lucky duck! They are all so gorgeous! I wish I could steal them from you!  You just have to post more pictures of them! I love them...they are SOO pretty! I LOVE your last one!


I actually got all of these satins from my local PETCO! I know what the heck?! 
I don't like getting my mice from petstores but I was unaware until recently (yesterday) that there is a breeder in my area! ^^


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

you can use microsoft office picture manager to reduce the size of your pics its fairly easy to use


----------



## Marlimoo55 (Sep 6, 2013)

andypandy29us said:


> you can use microsoft office picture manager to reduce the size of your pics its fairly easy to use


yes! I'd recommend that method to anybody! it's so user friendly!


----------



## RavennaHallowed (Jul 6, 2013)

Wow! Peppermint Butler is a really nice colour!


----------



## Marlimoo55 (Sep 6, 2013)

RavennaHallowed said:


> Wow! Peppermint Butler is a really nice colour!


He sure is pretty huh? His middle stripe is also a band! A very bad one, but a band nonetheless. haha


----------

